# Fishhog Jr. and the bass



## fishhog (Jul 10, 2007)

Well Jr and I went fishing on Sat. and this is the results we used jimmyt worms only, they work you think!


----------



## Jim (Jul 10, 2007)

Woo hoo! I'm glad they worked! Looks like you guys had a good time and good weather.

Actually the first picture is of PCBaits Crinkle Cut Worms. I threw in a couple of those for you to try also. They are a new worm and they look to be a producer. And judging from the picture, they wrok great!

Good job gentlemen! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice fish! Keep using those worms..they work great! You guys will have good luck with them.

JustFishN


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 11, 2007)

Try those Krinkle Cut worms with a jig head or bullet weight. They are designed to float a little so they are awesome bottom baits - the tail floats up!


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice looking fish!! =D> 



fishnfever


----------

